# fuckin A



## wokofshame (Feb 3, 2007)

alright, i'm going to be honest

if I saw a double-decker bright yellow bus with jesus saves painted on it i'd probably steal it too.
but these kids will probably run out of granola soon so i wouldn't worry too much......
hahaha this is the most fucking ridiculous shit i've seen 

(orlando bloom at gunpoint)
"You cheated!"

(johhny depp shrugs his shoulders)
"Pirate."


----------



## Kendall (Feb 3, 2007)

*MURT wrote:*


> [...]these kids will probably run out of granola soon so i wouldn't worry too much......[...]



Haha, thats some funny shit


----------

